# Shifting Rival from the drops.



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

I just got a Rival equipped Cannondale and I am wondering if anyone else has trouble reaching the brakes and shifter from the drop handlebar position?

To use the shifters in that position (or brakes for that matter) I have to bend my wrist at an uncomfortable angle to reach my index finger upwards to reach the levers.

Does anyone else have this issue?

I have FSA ergo-type bar. I think its the "Gossamer"


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

I find my SRAm shifters easy to use fromthe drops. I use ritchey classic bars, but I have the hoods set up so that I can easily shiftfrom the drops since I tend to stay they in races alot. If you hands are smaller you may need different bars or a different hood position to easily reach the levers.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

32and3cross said:


> I find my SRAm shifters easy to use fromthe drops. I use ritchey classic bars, but I have the hoods set up so that I can easily shiftfrom the drops since I tend to stay they in races alot. If you hands are smaller you may need different bars or a different hood position to easily reach the levers.



Thanks for the reply. With your setup do you have any problem riding the hoods?

My hands aren't very short. Probably average or a little long. I think it may be the bar set up. Maybe SRAM shifters need a classic bend instead of an ergo bend.


----------



## nocwrench (Nov 17, 2005)

I have Deda Newton ergo's and have no issues. I do find it easier for multiple shifts to pull the shift lever closer to the bar then shift.


----------

